#ubuntu-java 2006-01-17
<wilde> goodafternnon, which lenguage speak in this room????
<tashiro> wilde: english
<szamoking> hi
<szamoking> what's with the #ubuntu channel?
<szamoking> found it
<szamoking> bye
#ubuntu-java 2006-01-21
<dop182> sl06/n3yc
#ubuntu-java 2006-01-22
<kikidonk> doko: hi !
<kikidonk> eclipse is still uninstallable in dapper :(
#ubuntu-java 2007-01-15
<vil> hi doko
<vil> remeber me telling you about irc session about eclipse / linux ?
<vil> i am not sure if you read linux-distros-dev@eclipse.org , but if you would be interrested, they seem to be setting up some time (most likely wednesday)
#ubuntu-java 2007-01-16
<mram> hello
<gkahla> i'm trying to get sun-java5-sdk going on xubuntu 6.10 - when i open up Synaptic's sources of software to include restricted and multiverse, it fails to download an archive...
<gkahla> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<gkahla> anyone seen this before? or know how to get this jdk installed w/o it?
#ubuntu-java 2007-01-17
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<junk1> hello?
<junk1> any one ?
<vil> hi doko
<doko> hi
<vil> at the meeting there were several notes about java 1.5
<vil> what is the current status? can i do anything for it to get into ubuntu?
<doko> the gcc-snapshot package does have the generics branch and 1.5 features for the compiler
<doko> so you can experiment with it
<doko> don't use it for package building
<doko> the fc people do want to backport these changes either to 4.1 or 4.2, so we will probably merge them
<vil> so the 1.5 will be the gnu java... i thought that we speak about sun
<doko> for the status of the free sun java: come to fosdem and listen to tmarble ;)
<doko> there are two; but at least for our community archs, we don't have the sun java
<vil> i would like to, but i won't make it
<doko>  I know 
<doko> just teasing ;p
<vil> i guess there will be some transcripts / articles from fosdem, right?
<doko> I think so
<vil> now, what do you mean by community archs?
<doko> ia64, hppa, maybe powerpc
<vil> get it
<vil> let's talk about eclipse-cdt
<vil> i did not apply for edgy-proposed because i did not fix the problem with ia64
<vil> would you like it to see it in proposed anyway? if you say yes, i will look at it anytime soon
<doko> that's your decision. I think, that we should not care too much about ia64
<vil> ok, seems like you want me to take some responsibility, good :)
<vil> doko, i will leave for a while thought i still have some questions. i will try to ping you later
<doko> ok, maybe I'll leave earlier today
<vil> np
<vil> well good night then
#ubuntu-java 2007-01-18
<dazgard> hi
<dazgard> im in search for embedded solution with java
<dazgard> any one here with ideas ?
<dazgard> please ?
<vil> doko, hello again
<doko> vil: hi
<vil> doko, and ping again
<doko> vil: pong
<vil> :)
<vil> already heading to bed or do you have half an hour?
<doko> sure
<vil> lately i was packaging bioclipse, just for fun
<vil> i have a package but it is far away from being able to go to universe
<vil> lots of jars still in it
<vil> depending on java 5 and so on
<vil> can i put it into multiverse?
<vil> possibly later moving it to universe?
<doko> sure, multiverse is a solution for that kind of package
<doko> vil: ^^^
<vil> doko, is there any restriction on multiverse that i should be aware of apart from "good" license?
<vil> btw. how can i upload to multiverse?
<doko> the section: multiverse/devel for example
<doko> it's enough to name that for the source package
<vil> i would be glad if you had look at it when i put it there
<vil> doko, at the eclipse irc you mentioned that i will help you with something, i cannot remember what was that. do you have some kind of job for me?
<doko> vil: payed job? sorry no :-) no, but you *are* helping with eclipse
<vil> doko, not payed job, don't worry
<vil> speaking about it, today one guy drafted me to redhat here in Brno
<doko> heh
#ubuntu-java 2007-01-19
<vil> nite
<doko> vil: good night
<jonathan8di> Hello
<bouboul> hi!!
<bouboul> Do you know how to transform an xml file to a string?
#ubuntu-java 2007-01-20
<vil> doko: ping
<vil> nevermind
<doko_> vil: pong
#ubuntu-java 2007-01-21
<hmj> I encounter the following error each time I try to download/install java-gcj-compat-dev
<hmj> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/antlr/antlr_2.7.6-4ubuntu1_all.deb
<hmj>   Bad header line [IP: 195.248.90.38 80] 
<vil> hmj, did you try apt-get  update? did you try to fetch that file manually?
<hmj> I am using the package manager
<hmj> vil: Downloaded the file to desktop. I'll try apt-get. Thanks
#ubuntu-java 2008-01-14
<uve_> hello
<uve_> I need some help
<uve_> http://pastebin.com/m7c354502
<uve_> i dont know why it fails!
<uve_> any idea?
<man-di> uve_: your classpath need to contain JAR files, not directory
<uve_> ok
<uve_> I've tried with http://pastebin.com/m42695cb5
<uve_> and same result
<uve_> :S
<man-di> does the class actually exist in one of your jars?
<uve_> yes... it works from ECLIPSE
<uve_> but when I try in this way ... fails
<man-di> you know that eclipse has additional ways where it loads classes from? Have you actually checked your jars?
<uve_> checked... if there is the class not found??
<leonel> export CLASSPATH=/your/archive1.jar:/your/archive2.jar:/your/dir/with/your/dot/class/files
<uve_> yes... I've just checked and it is in a .JAR
<uve_> leonel... I've already tried without success
<uve_> :S
<uve_> SchemaException is in gt2-api-2.5-M0.jar
<uve_> I've tried :
<uve_> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java -cp /usr/lib/gt2-2.5-M0/gt2-api-2.5-M0.jar -jar cartocutter.jar 
<uve_> HOla mundo!!!
<uve_> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/geotools/feature/SchemaException
<uve_>         at CartoCutterLauncher.main(CartoCutterLauncher.java:13)
<uve_> I'm very confused about this issue!
<man-di> I forgot, with -jar CLASSPATH and -cl/classpath is ignored
<man-di> it is expected that the Class-Path setting in the manifest in cartocutter.jar is correct
#ubuntu-java 2008-01-16
<pacoloco> hola
#ubuntu-java 2008-01-18
<tronda> Has there been any effort for packaging the Groovy language?
<man-di> yes
<man-di> but its not merged from debian into hardy yet
<tronda> OK. Any time frame for this?
<man-di> dont know, I work only on the debian side. I saw some people working on the needed syncs but as FF for hardy is coming closer that gets more harder and lower priority
<tronda> What is the actual needed sync?
<tronda> Oh.... found the wiki page on sync
<man-di> that means a request in launchpad to get the package from Debian and put it into Ubuntu
<slytherin> doko: ping
<doko> ?
<slytherin> doko: I was just making sure if you came back form holidays. I am a MOTU hopeful with special interest in java related packages. I was asked to contact you. :-)
<doko> fine, so where do you start?
<slytherin> doko: I have already fixed some FTBFS. Currently I am working on lucene2. I know the problem and solution, but that needs another package to be fixed (w3c-dtd-xhtml). I have filed bug for that.
<doko> nice
<slytherin> doko: check bug 183164 There are more than one solutions possible and therefore I haven't tried fixing it myself. the package is in main. The bug is already known in Debian but only recently got 'New' status
<slytherin> doko: Is there a formal team in launchpad for java? any mailing list setup?
<doko> no, there are the "Ubuntu Java Growsers", but this team seems to be very inactive
<slytherin> doko: hmm, any plan to refresh it?
<doko> no, but you can go ahead for it, if you think it's worth it, although you can start working as a single person as well for now
<slytherin> that I am doing already. :-)
<milestone> hi all
<milestone> i am trying to packe my own tomcat. How do i determine the java_hom for compiling jsvc?
<milestone> and i want to make sure the compile works under pbuilder also
#ubuntu-java 2008-01-19
<selckin> ant in hardy depends on java-virtual-machine is that correct? why don't the sun-java* provide it? trying to keep gcj out
<man-di> the java-virtual-machine depends is totally wrong
<man-di> it should not be there at all
<selckin> seem to be a few semi-related bugs open
<man-di> selckin: why dont you write patches for them and send them to debian for inclusion?
<man-di> the ubuntu java packages are normally just syncs from Debian
<selckin> any debian channel for questions? #d-java is empty
<man-di> #debian-java
<man-di> but all Debian channels are on OFTC (or irc.debian.net)
<selckin> ah right
<man-di> not FreeNode
#ubuntu-java 2008-01-20
<mandy> hi 
<FanKILL> jdk-6-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<FanKILL> netbeans-6.0-javaee-linux.sh
<FanKILL> How install?
<FanKILL> hey all
#ubuntu-java 2009-01-13
<desijattnz> hi all
#ubuntu-java 2009-01-14
<sathyan> Hi
<sathyan> Where do I get the guidelines/spec for filelayout structure that the components/products have to follow to get into Ubuntu, Main.? -thx (Sathyan.Catari@sun.com)
<Jpdota> sathyan: follow the FHS guidelines
<Jpdota> sathyan: one sec, ill get a link
<Jpdota> http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<sathyan> Thanks a lot for the quick response, BTW this applies to components going into main repository also, correct?
<Jpdota> yes
<Jpdota> no problem
<vadi2> Hi. I don't suppose anyone can help me here - how can I get openal in java?
#ubuntu-java 2009-01-15
<sathyan> We have a product to integrate into main repository.
<sathyan> I would like to understand who figures out the filelayout structure.
<sathyan> I understand that there is a spec that dictates where things go
<sathyan> Currently all our product files are rooted under a single directory. I would like to work with someone who could guide me on where the files/directories should go in ubuntu
<sathyan> Someone can help?
<sathyan> Thanks
<sathyan> If you cannot connect, please send an email to Sathyan.Catari@sun.com
<sathyan> Appreciate your help
<ScottK> sathyan: We use the FHS, so that's the place to start.
<lifeless> also
<lifeless> I'm assuming this is a java package
<lifeless> http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/java-policy/
<ScottK> Good point.
<sathyan> except for a few native(shell scripts), rest is java
<sathyan> glassfish.java.net
<L3538> como programo pra linux em java?
<sathyan> Is there a version of Apache Felix in main repository?
<cg_uira> buenas, estoy intentando usar iReport
<cg_uira> me asegure de tener instalado lo siguiente antes de ejecutarlo: # aptitude install sun-java6-jre # aptitude install sun-java6-jdk # aptitude install sun-java6-javadb # aptitude install sun-java6-bin # aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<cg_uira> mi pregunta es si necesito instalar también jasper report
#ubuntu-java 2009-01-16
<sathyan> Is there a script/process to verify if a component that is getting integrated into main repository has followed the File System Hierarchy correctly?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-java 2009-01-17
<sathyan> a). Where do I get the list of files/packages available in "main" repository of Jaunty?
<sathyan> b). Is maven project(customized for Jaunty) done? Could u please point me to the binary/schedule?
<sathyan> c). We would like to search(automate through scripts) main repository for a list of jar files to make
<sathyan> search for pre-bundled dependencies that our product needs. Is there a way/tool to do that.
<sathyan> -Sathyan.Catari@sun.com
#ubuntu-java 2010-01-21
<johnny_> i can't get my installed java to work with firefox within linux ubuntu?
#ubuntu-java 2011-01-17
<ggeorgy> hi =is possible to open a jar file in ubuntu???
<JamesPage> lifeless: do you have time to discuss Hudson, Acegi and Spring Security? Know that you have worked in this area in upstream and would value your opinion.
<lifeless> just in a meeting right now
<lifeless> so yes, but responses will be a little latent
<JamesPage> thanks; OK so I've now got to the point with the Hudson packaging work that I'm now looking at Hudson itself in more detail
<JamesPage> so at the moment the 1.x codebase uses Acegi security; I've been looking to upgrade to Spring Security as we already have this packaged in Debian/Ubuntu
<JamesPage> But then I came across a thread on the Hudson mailing list in late 2009 where this was rejected by upstream.
<lifeless> yeah, with a patch from me :)
<JamesPage> yep - hence the ping!
<lifeless> so the argument was binary incompatability with plugins - also shipped as binaries
<JamesPage> OK so for Ubuntu the plan is to build plugins from source as well so we could take the approach of
<JamesPage> 1) patch core hudson to use spring security
<JamesPage> 2) patch any plugins we package to also use spring security
<JamesPage> I like this approach as it means I don't have to go near packaging Acegi (which uses load of old versions of spring)
<JamesPage> But it will make packaging plugins in the future more awkward.....
<lifeless> it also means that folk can't grab plugins from the plugin site
<lifeless> I'd discuss that plan with upstream
<lifeless> upgrading to spring would be the awesome
<JamesPage> yep - not great :-(
<JamesPage> I agree that upgrading would be awesome but I can't see this happening upstream prior to a major tech refresh (potentially with 2.0)
<JamesPage> OK I'll ping a question to the dev mailing list a get some opinion...
<JamesPage> thanks
#ubuntu-java 2011-01-18
<latenite> Hi folks, I need help running a aplication.jar . It runs find but does not produce the propper output. Anyone willing to give me a helping hand? It about this code http://os.ivrpa.org/panosalado/downloads/5
#ubuntu-java 2011-01-19
<RawChid> Hey, is this team still active?
<RawChid> I'm a Java programmer, en would like to contribute more to Ubuntu. Can I help this team with packaging?
<JamesPage> Hi RawChid
<JamesPage> Thanks for your interest in helping out with packaging Java for Ubuntu.
<JamesPage> So there are a few ways that you can help out
<JamesPage> the delta between Debian and Ubuntu is minimal in the Java space
<JamesPage> so helping to package in Debian (and fix any bugs) is one way to contribute
<JamesPage> likewise there a loads of bugs logged against Java packages for Ubuntu as well
<JamesPage> if you prefer working with Ubuntu you can propose fixes in the current dev release (Natty)
<JamesPage> and also submit them back to Debian for later inclusion (Debian is currently in release freeze)
<RawChid> JamesPage, thnx for the insight
<RawChid> I mainly use Ubuntu but am also familiar with debian (not installed here on a local machine, only server).
<RawChid> I've browsed through your wiki.ubuntu.com pages
<RawChid> Where can I find what needs to be done?
<JamesPage> so launchpad is a good place to start (http://www.launchpad.net)
<JamesPage> all bugs associated with Ubuntu Java packages will be logged there
<RawChid> Oke, how can I find them?
<RawChid> Already familiar with LP
<RawChid> But new to packaging
<JamesPage> good question;  Java packages typically reside in the Java section of the archive in Ubuntu
<JamesPage> however I've not found a good way of querying launchpad using this attribute
<JamesPage> so they are not that easy to find.
<JamesPage> I tend to keep an eye on packages that I am familiar with in terms of new bugs.
<RawChid> Hmm, okay
<RawChid> Can you give me an example?
<RawChid> I'm still just orientating
 * JamesPage looks for a good example
<RawChid> Yesterday I did the hello world packaging guide. Now I want to package my own Java program. And when that works I can look where I can help out :)
<JamesPage> OK so while I look for an example, take a look here -> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/~james-page/+specs?role=assignee
<JamesPage> So for background Blueprints are what we discuss and agree at Ubuntu Developer Summits prior to commencing work on a release.
<JamesPage> this pretty much encapsulates the new Java work for Natty
<RawChid> Let me take a look :)
<JamesPage> my key area of focus in Ubuntu is Java so I tend to pick these things up.
<JamesPage> Biggest piece is packaging Hudson; this work is at the point where I should have a basic Hudson package complete in the next couple of weeks;
<JamesPage> at that point in time work can be spread out as focus turns to packaging plugins from source.
<JamesPage> I intend to submit this back to Debian at some point in time; however for this release my focus is to get the majority of it building from source
<JamesPage> and deliver through a launchpad PPA (personal package archive) associated with the team working on this.
<RawChid> OKay, the team is this JavaPackagin team?
<RawChid> Well, first I need to learn more by myself I think.
<RawChid> I'll stick around in this chan
<RawChid> If you have (or find) a small thing to do which would be good for a beginner just let me know
<JamesPage> So for hudson it the Hudson Ubuntu Packaging Team (http://launchpad.net/~hudson-ubuntu)
<JamesPage> I'll ping you with anything I spot which could be a good intro.
<RawChid> Great :)
<JamesPage> RawChid: did you spot this page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaTeam
<JamesPage> its a little out of date but does contain some useful information
<RawChid> Yes
<RawChid> I browsed through it, but since I couldn't find any concrete things to do, I asked here :)
#ubuntu-java 2012-01-16
<khalednoordin> hello everybody
#ubuntu-java 2012-01-17
<khalednoordin> Hello everybody
<khalednoordin> hello everybody
#ubuntu-java 2012-01-18
<javier_> Hi! I have a java program that I need to open through a .bat file. At least, I would do that in windows. But I can't make it work in ubuntu. My .bat file looks like this: "/usr/bin/java -mx3500 -jar "/home/javier/Master biodiversidad/Herramientas moleculares/Programas/jmodeltest0.1/jModelTest 0.1 package/jModelTest.jar"" Is it all right?
#ubuntu-java 2012-01-21
<khalednoordin> hello everybody
#ubuntu-java 2013-01-20
<java_lfs> A "seek" with offset larger than 2GB (-1)  does not work under Ubuntu 10.04 32Bit. But in the bash shell I can easily cat a 8 GB file. How can I fix this 2GB barrier in Java?
<java_lfs> .seek(1024*1024*1024*2-1); Result: OK. .seek(1024*1024*1024*2); Result: java.io.IOException: Negative seek offset
<java_lfs> I would like to use Large File Support in Java, without the need to switch to a 64Bit JVM. Is this possible ?
<java_lfs> anyone there ?
